# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Phim 71.Com - Xem Phim Online - Tiềm Hành Truy Kích - TVB 2011

## okbebu

[Xem Online] Tiềm Hành Truy Kích - TVB 2011 


​
- Phim xoay quanh các tình báo hình sự của Cục CIB.
- Tạ Thiên Hoa vào vai Laughing Gor, trong một tình thế nguy cấp đã phải giả chết, và sau đó đã đi đến Đại Lục với một thân phận mới là một cảnh sát bí mật. Sau khi giải quyết một vụ án lớn, Laughing trở về Hong Kong, và trở thành một trung sĩ NHPHT.
- Trần Pháp Lai sẽ đóng thanh tra nữ, là cấp trên của Laughing và nảy sinh tình cảm với Laughing.
- Từ Tử San vào vai luật sư, sẽ đứng giữa mối tình này.
- Huỳnh Tông Trạch là đại ca xã hội đen, đối đầu cùng nhân vật Laughing của Tạ Thiên Hoa.
- Quách Chính Hồng, Thang Tuấn Minh và Huỳnh Tử Hành trong vai những viên cảnh sát.
- Huỳnh Trí Hiền nằm trong bộ phận xã đoàn.
- Trương Quốc Cường đóng vai một thương nhân giàu có, nhưng đấy chỉ là vẻ bề ngoài để che đậy cho thân phận đại ca xã đoàn.
- La Quân Mãn vai nhân viên tình báo.


​

----------

